
Everyone is a CEO - dineshbob10
https://medium.com/@dineshbob10/everyone-is-a-ceo-971d0d2e3a89#.1e7ba72vi
======
corvos
"waste time at a party" \- CMON, I get the point he's making, but like,
parties ARE fun. Reading about the life of a character in a book will never
replace living a life in first person.

------
pwinnski
For some values of "everyone," sure.

I find myself nodding along with the list, but then, I'm also incredibly
privileged to be able to make some of those choices.

